# Martin girl pics



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok lets see all the martin girl pics Heres One









Put them all up here In fact put all the girl archery pic up here. LOL:darkbeer: This will be a good thread! LOL


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Poor form.


----------



## metalarcher (Apr 8, 2006)

big scores said:


> Poor form.


1. You are obviously missing the point here
2. Her form looks fantastic to me.
3. If you really think.. ther eis a reason she is sgooting like that!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't see a thing wrong with her form. :wink:


----------



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

big scores said:


> Poor form.


Damn Cheese head AAAYyyyy.:nyah:


----------



## ibex (Sep 20, 2006)

Man !! shes hot, wauvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv:tongue:


----------



## Daemaas (Jan 31, 2007)

I KNEW there was a reason I liked archery! :wink:


----------



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

this one aint half bad


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

perhaps this should go into 'general archery information' ?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

in the first picture I see a wedding ring so she's taken guys!


----------



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> in the first picture I see a wedding ring so she's taken guys!


NA she's just gettin broke in:tongue: :zip:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

For some reason I do not see the link/pic. As far as Martin girls go, I think Laura has awesome form and shooting ability......I tell you one thing, I wouldn't want the pressure of lining up against her in competition 
And yea, she is happily married folks


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

I had to look again to see if there was a bow in the pic.. I missed it the first glance(stare).. Very pretty lady...


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Apparently our IS Dept. blocked photobucket.......thats ok, I don't need no stinkin' photobucket to see her


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Stump pounder said:


> NA she's just gettin broke in:tongue: :zip:


 :tongue: :cocktail:


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Stump pounder said:


> Ok lets see all the martin girl pics Heres One
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I think her form looks perfect.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

This is Laura, the real Martin girl.

I shot beside her in practice at Vegas...she is a good archer and has excellent form.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you think she gets any hand shock with that grip?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Just go to Greg's homeppage and scroll through the pics from Vegas. 

Heck you can even order pictures.

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?storefront?c=08F3


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

big scores said:


> Poor form.


Her "archery form" looks better or just as good as 90% of the people that I have seen post pics of themselves shooting on here.....

and she looks better then all of them to boot.:wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

how about a pic of Kate!! anyone got one?or two..or three......

bigbucks170


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


Who cares.....like I said her form looks just like 85% of those on here.....


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Nothing wrong with shooting with 1 eye closed (or squinted). I do, Roger Willett does -- look at the Vegas shoot-off -- a few eye squinters there too.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


Give me that pens so I can circle the positive parts of her form. I'll just make mental circles...:zip: 

Ben


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> Give me that pens so I can circle the positive parts of her form. I'll just make mental circles...:zip:
> 
> Ben



I agree with Ben...:wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Joel C said:


> Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:


Oh come on now Joel, you don't have access to pics of the Envy so you must have taken one from Martins R & D departments prototype and inserted it hoping it might be everything the Envy will be and then claim they copied Martin.:wink: :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:



lain:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


Thats Janna, and she happens to be attending college here.....hmmmm....I suppose I should invite her to the local ranges??? :tongue:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

matforme said:


> Oh come on now Joel, you don't have access to pics of the Envy so you must have taken one from Martins R & D departments prototype and inserted it hoping it might be everything the Envy will be and then claim they copied Martin.:wink: :wink:



lol. Apparently I am not the only one that doesn't have access to pics of the Envy...from what I hear, Elite doesn't even have any.  :wink:


----------



## bradhendrickson (Feb 28, 2007)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


 don't be a dork


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> lol. Apparently I am not the only one that doesn't have access to pics of the Envy...from what I hear, Elite doesn't even have any.  :wink:



3.7.07. Patience. You buying one? :darkbeer: 

Speaking of Elite, is their email broke or something?


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

fasst said:


> Thats Janna, and she happens to be attending college here.....hmmmm....I suppose I should invite her to the local ranges??? :tongue:


Then you can offer her some pointers. You know...archers helping archers.:wink:


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Joel C said:


> Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:


You are the Devil.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Joel C said:


> lol. Apparently I am not the only one that doesn't have access to pics of the Envy...from what I hear, Elite doesn't even have any.  :wink:


:noidea: :noidea: Only time will tell.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> 3.7.07. Patience. You buying one? :darkbeer:
> 
> Speaking of Elite, is their email broke or something?


I doubt I could afford the price tag but I would be interested in seeing/shooting one. As far as email goes...no clue.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Back to Martin girls...


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Tracy


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Sara


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Joel C said:


> Sara


Is sara heat wave happening because I sure am getting warm right now.:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

E-mail must be broke--i've been waiting for a response from them for a good THREE WEEKS.All you need to do is start asking how or when you can get service from them,then one of the "insiders" for ELITE will go runnin' to kevin and tell on you!Then you'll get a response,otherwise you have to just take a number and they'll clean out all messages and throw yours in the garbage with the rest of them(i'm assuming).Customer service is very important to me--the bows are GREAT but that does little good if the company won't deal with you.:secret: :wink: Waiting this long for simple answers just isn't making the grade.:darkbeer:


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

This thread sure is RACKing up the views!:wink:


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Speaking of Elite, is their email broke or something?


Good question. I emailed them more than a week ago and haven't heard anything. :sad:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Hey Joel....Lisa was one of my favorites. Got any photos of Ms. Wilcox?


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Now I remember why I bought all my Martins........ 1/babe :wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

HJMinard said:


> Good question. I emailed them more than a week ago and haven't heard anything. :sad:


I have had this problem with many companies lately. I have emailed Elite, Spot Hogg, Eders and NAP and never received an email back. I have heard of several other people experiencing the same with other companies so it is not just Elite. Give them a phone call, they have answered mine all but once and I found out later they were on a lunch break. Seems most companies are ignoring email and just using the phone.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Need more pics of Martin Girls....


----------



## Hubba (Apr 15, 2005)

More Sara, please!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

O yes this is a goooooooood thread.....


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Hey Joel....Lisa was one of my favorites. Got any photos of Ms. Wilcox?




Sure do!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Joel C said:


> Sure do!


Excellent! I have that very poster over my desk at the archery store!


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

we gotta keep this 1 goin


----------



## bradhendrickson (Feb 28, 2007)

Joel C said:


> Sure do!


that girls a little rough looking.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bradhendrickson said:


> that girls a little rough looking.


Where's your girl?:wink: :zip:


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Any chance of getting a copy of any of those posters for my home workshop?


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

elpepe25 said:


> we gotta keep this 1 goin


ideally with pics


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I have an old original Bear archery ad I coupld post,, but I would probably get banned for it.. 
Oh man... I want to post it ... can you just give me a hand slap if I do??


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who cares.....like I said her form looks just like 85% of those on here.....


Aint that the truth.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> in the first picture I see a wedding ring so she's taken guys!


yep....big 'ol ring right smack dab in the middle of that KUNG FU GRIP:wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

keep the pics coming...I need some new ideas for nose art:tongue:


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

big scores said:


> Poor form.


nice form


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Just 1 More said:


> I have an old original Bear archery ad I coupld post,, but I would probably get banned for it..
> Oh man... I want to post it ... can you just give me a hand slap if I do??


Like this ? :tongue:


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

These pics sure beat the "how's my form" shots of you sweaty, hairy fat guys I see here most of the time.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Whoa!*

I like this thead...:banplease


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

How about this Martin Girl????


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Flip side.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wheeeewh!!!!! Just finished waxing my string!!!! Burnt my fingers!!:embara:




Curious if well endowed women need a shorter draw? Someone ask!!!:brick:


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

metalarcher said:


> 1. You are obviously missing the point here
> 2. Her form looks fantastic to me.
> 3. If you really think.. ther eis a reason she is sgooting like that!





Daemaas said:


> I KNEW there was a reason I liked archery! :wink:





cynic said:


> I had to look again to see if there was a bow in the pic.. I missed it the first glance(stare).. Very pretty lady...





beenfarr said:


> Give me that pens so I can circle the positive parts of her form. I'll just make mental circles...:zip:
> 
> Ben


:set1_signs009: 
ditto to all of these i think that i need to look at the pic again to see what yall are a talkin about.


----------



## snoot (Jan 31, 2004)

*yeah haw*

ah ah ah ah chew :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :wink: :darkbeer: :RockOn: :RockOn: :set1_applaud: :flame: :flame: :nixon:


----------



## Stump pounder (Oct 11, 2006)

big scores said:


> Flip side.



SHe's high Mantinace she got swaros around her neck.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes,yes indeedy!

And a very LETHAL weapon!




...now where did I put those Tascos!!!!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*I think....*



big scores said:


> How about this Martin Girl????


she needs a massage, or I need a massage, or ...... is it getting hot in hear?:darkbeer:


----------



## bigc1286 (Nov 29, 2006)

tatoo on her lower back....might as well be a bullseye!


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

martin girls are hotter than the bear girl. had to get a bash in somewhere!:wink:


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

A few questions......

1) Any more pics like the second one posted?? THATS my kinda gal!!!

2) What mag ran the Bear Ad?


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Wow...*

I've never seen camo look that good !!!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

big scores said:


> Flip side.


Don't you just love a girl in camo:wink: :wink:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Joel C said:


> Kate and the new Elite Envy :wink:


Joel, did you steal this pic from L trains private stash?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I would buy a Martin bow every month if one of the girls came w/ the bow.
But I'm sure my wife would wonder why I'm always shooting.

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Boarro10 (Jan 18, 2005)

From the ATA show


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

bigc1286 said:


> tatoo on her lower back....might as well be a bullseye!



Yep, I was thinking the same thing
Good thing I am good at hitting the bullseye:tongue:


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

big scores said:


> How about this Martin Girl????


The best part is cut out of the picture!


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

bradhendrickson said:


> that girls a little rough looking.


I like em looking a little rough!:wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

archer58 in pa said:


> I would buy a Martin bow every month if one of the girls came w/ the bow.
> But I'm sure my wife would wonder why I'm always shooting.
> 
> :tongue: :tongue:


Heck I'd just be happy if a Martin Girl would personally deliver them.


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.



I think ur the only guy looking at that! Heck I will shoot for her if she really looks like that!!! :jaw: :set1_applaud:  Heck It took my 10 minutes just to find the bow in that picture!! B


----------



## rich1578 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Form? What?*

If somebody is actually looking at their shot form...they need to have a minimum of 2 man cards pulled!!!!!!!!! Shot form, yeah right, that's why most of us looked at this thread:embara: ......(ps-let's see some more of them with the "tramp stamps".....gotta love them tats!!!:wink: )


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Pics--------Please keep them coming!!!!!!!!!:cocktail:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking like another great thread to be apart of.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Stump pounder said:


> SHe's high Mantinace she got swaros around her neck.


Hey....those weren't even my glasses!! :chortle: :wink:.....but I DO like the finer things!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

pink camo said:


> Hey....those weren't even my glasses!! :chortle: :wink:.....but I DO like the finer things!!



All typical male reasponses aside - Cool picture!:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pink Camo*

is The Hottest Martin Girl. I am not going to take anything from the others cause she cetainly has some stiff competition. But there is just something about hotty brunettes.:wink: I am sorry if I have offended you Pink. But this is a martin girl thread!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Offended? No way!! I am totally flattered :embara: Thank you :wink:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> All typical male reasponses aside - Cool picture!:darkbeer:


Thanks NY :wink: Greg is an amazing photographer!!


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


I didn't even see the bow; until you put all that red ink on the picture. 
Thanks for nuttin!


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Stump pounder said:


> this one aint half bad


Yes she looks like a survivor. And she looks like she hunts well and can shoot a bow.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Isn't that Kiera Knightly??


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Joel C said:


> Sara


Heck even the bow looks better then her.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

big scores said:


> Flip side.


Under Armour looks good!!!


----------



## MonstrBuk21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Boarro10 said:


> From the ATA show


:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :cam: That there is one nice picture....especially the right side of it!!!!!!!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well this looks like my new favorite thread!


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I like this one.

Even with the AR


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Boarro10 said:


> From the ATA show


Who is this hottie????:noidea: I am buyin whatever she is sellin!!!:wink:


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

another one.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*Jesica Biel*

man, where you been....


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe we should callher AR girl


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the way someone photoshopped the bottom of the bow in.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

evotek said:


> I like the way someone photoshopped the bottom of the bow in.



I saw the same thing and just laughed. The general public has no idea


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

big scores said:


> How about this Martin Girl????


Thanks big scores!!!!! She's the hottest archer i've ever seen. Hookem is one lucky man. Sean


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

sts3d said:


> Thanks big scores!!!!! She's the hottest archer i've ever seen. Hookem is one lucky man. Sean


yea whoever got her is one lucky man this one is for that guy:darkbeer:


----------



## Chert (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pics*

Ok I know all these pics of hot girls with bows are supposed to motivate me to run out and buy a Martin, but mostly they just make me forget to breathe and after I run low on oxygen I forget what I was doin'. :happy1:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Chert said:


> Ok I know all these pics of hot girls with bows are supposed to motivate me to run out and buy a Martin, but mostly they just make me forget to breathe and after I run low on oxygen I forget what I was doin'. :happy1:


Where'd you ever get the strange idea that the Martin chicks were supposed to motivate you to buy a Martin


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

pink camo said:


> Isn't that Kiera Knightly??


I dont know who that is..she went a little overboard on the camo face paint though.:noidea:


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

evotek said:


> Maybe we should callher AR girl


I bet that is a smooth drawing bow..... but I bet she gets confused on which peep sight to use.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

pink camo said:


> Isn't that Kiera Knightly??


Yes


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

evotek said:


> I like the way someone photoshopped the bottom of the bow in.


Two peeps, two idler wheels!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a picture of a girl who'd have had little difficulty pulling any of Martin's (or anybody else's) bows:










Katie Sandwina, late teens or early twenties.


----------



## jdolan (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's great form.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

Campo said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same thing
> Good thing I am good at hitting the bullseye:tongue:


I was going to say the same thing. Didn't know if I could or not.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

jdolan said:


> Here's great form.


Who is that? WOW!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

big scores said:


> How about this Martin Girl????


Best one yet!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

hoytshtr said:


> is The Hottest Martin Girl. I am not going to take anything from the others cause she cetainly has some stiff competition. But there is just something about hotty brunettes.:wink: I am sorry if I have offended you Pink. But this is a martin girl thread!


Agreed...


----------



## large1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oohhhh man....


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Like this ? :tongue:


Someone please PM me the original of the bear archery ad please.

Thanks


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*oh my...*

I'm in love!


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

x-ring-1 said:


> I'm in love!


you too I thought I was the only one hahaha


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

SilentSniper said:


> Someone please PM me the original of the bear archery ad please.
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

littlenoz said:


> How about these!!!


These are good and so are the rest


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

HotShot88 said:


> I bet that is a smooth drawing bow..... but I bet she gets confused on which peep sight to use.


That must be AR's REVERSE-A-BOW You can shoot it either way I guess:confused3:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

great post:darkbeer:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Great lookin' armguard !!! The rest is even better (and I don't mean the one on the bow) :wink:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

My wife is laughing! She just said something about why I shoot Martin and not Mathews!!!


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Jacko said:


> My wife is laughing! She just said something about why I shoot Martin and not Mathews!!!


Better not let her see this thread........ she's liable to force you to sell your Martin and buy a Mathews


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

frankchugga said:


> Better not let her see this thread........ she's liable to force you to sell your Martin and buy a Mathews


NO woman is that cruel


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*This is the one!*

They're all gorgeous, but this one is smokin!!! She looks good in every ad I've ever seen her in.


----------



## shane4169 (Jul 10, 2006)

Stump pounder said:


> Ok lets see all the martin girl pics Heres One
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd let them all represent Mapping The Outdoors if I had a chance. They attract plenty of attention....obviously!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

jdolan said:


> Here's great form.


:mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

big scores said:


> Flip side.



This chick in under armour is absolutely unbelievable!!!!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

littlenoz said:


> How about these!!!


:mg: where did you get those??


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

pabuck said:


> This chick is absolutely unbelievable!!!!


Awww...thanks :wink: And thanks to everyone else for the sweet comments...y'all are the best!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

pink camo said:


> Awww...thanks :wink: And thanks to everyone else for the sweet comments...y'all are the best!



If your ever in Michigan pink camo during bow season, you have an invitation to hunt on my land and I'll even give you my best hunting spot!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pink camo said:


> :mg: where did you get those??


See, thats what I am talking about.  Where ever he gottem, good man and thanks for postin. :thumb: You are a barbie doll hun. :hug:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> If your ever in Michigan pink camo during bow season, you have an invitation to hunt on my land and I'll even give you my best hunting spot!


Wow...thank you!! I just may take you up on that!! I gotta bring Hook Em too though :wink:


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> If your ever in Michigan pink camo during bow season, you have an invitation to hunt on my land and I'll even give you my best hunting spot!



whoa whoa whoa...what about me? It is a package deal ya know! Do I at least get to come and carry her gear?


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

there is no way that pink could get any hotter that is until she gets her new strings


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hook Em said:


> whoa whoa whoa...what about me? It is a package deal ya know! Do I at least get to come and carry her gear?



yeah you can come too! Dang! :grin: 

You and Lee Lakosky have to be the luckiest guys in the world! :grin:


----------



## hammerheadx (Mar 15, 2006)

BIGT said:


> Who is that? WOW!



"That" is Joanna Chesse, a member of the French National team and a Hoyt Staff Shooter.

And as a result of this thread, i've also acquired a new admiration for underarmour, thanks to pink cammo.

I'm also feeling the need to go workout, as well.

I get the feeling Ms. Cammo's personality is even more beautiful than her pix.

Cheers,
Christopher.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pink camo said:


> Wow...thank you!! I just may take you up on that!! I gotta bring Hook Em too though :wink:





Hook Em said:


> whoa whoa whoa...what about me? It is a package deal ya know! Do I at least get to come and carry her gear?


There is always extra baggage with her. Morning Hook, how is the morning treatin ya.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

xXxSABERxXx said:


> there is no way that pink could get any hotter that is until she gets her new strings


Thanks Saber...where are those strings anyway? :wink:  :darkbeer: 

TJ: did you just call me baggage??? :mg: :lol:

hammerheadx: that under armour is the best...it kept me warm too!! 

Hook: come on honey...you KNOW I'd never leave you behind on a hunt...unless there is no one to watch the kids! :shade:


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hook em, your a lucky man! A wife that likes to hunt and beautiful to boot. WOW.


----------



## MonstrBuk21 (Aug 16, 2005)

apoch88 said:


> Hook em, your a lucky man! A wife that likes to hunt and beautiful to boot. WOW.


D.D.D...DDD..DD.D.D.D.D.DDDDD.DD... DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Just 1 More said:


> NO woman is that cruel


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

big scores said:


> Ok guys. I know she is hot. Poor form though. Death grip, bow arm bent way to much. One eye closed, release arm not high enough, heck she isn't even anchored in. plus leaning back too much. But still hot.


Thanks for pointing that out. I was a little mesmerized for some reason. 

I may like this thread better than "The thread"


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with any of them.


----------



## mlx90 (Feb 27, 2006)

its hilarious how all us guys flock to these threads, but its so hard not to


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Wow!*

I'm in love... again!!!!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*dress up that recurve!*



pink camo said:


> Thanks NY :wink: Greg is an amazing photographer!!


here is one for you KC


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

the girl in black has two peeps on her string / i think i am the only one to notice this


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

gphotoman said:


> here is one for you KC


:tongue:


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

coop1212 said:


> the girl in black has two peeps on her string / i think i am the only one to notice this



Thats for shooting it upside down!!! Never know when you might need an extra one......lol good eye!


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

coop1212 said:


> the girl in black has two peeps on her string / i think i am the only one to notice this



 Correct! Wonder what that is for? Maybe she can shoot it upside down as well..... :noidea:


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

This thread is depressing...........


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

coop1212 said:


> the girl in black has two peeps on her string / i think i am the only one to notice this


Hah that is funny I didnt even notice.

Mark


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

two idler wheels also.

And they're both yolked to the opposite limbs. nice movie prop.

Here- let me help you concentrate ON THE BOW in the picture...


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

Two Peep sights also:wink:


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> here is one for you KC


:faint2:


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

Black Frog said:


> two idler wheels also.
> 
> And they're both yolked to the opposite limbs. nice movie prop.
> 
> Here- let me help you concentrate ON THE BOW in the picture...


that has been photoshopped, to be symmetrical. you can see the outside surface of each limb, which is spatially impossible if they're in a parallel plane.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the future of achery. Anytime we can get more of these kids and women involved we are winning the game.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to guys like these and Ray Howell with his Kicking Bear orginization. We can count on some big things to come in the future.


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

All I have to say is Thank God I am in the same state as Pink Camo!!!!


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hitman065 said:


> All I have to say is Thank God I am in the same state as Pink Camo!!!!


Youre also in the same state as HookEm...Pinks Husband.....dont you hate when that happens :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

evotek said:


> This is the future of achery. Anytime we can get more of these kids and women involved we are winning the game.



*Great post Evotek!*


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree Evotec.

 



I'm not a proud Mom or anything.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> in the first picture I see a wedding ring so she's taken guys!


It could just as easily be a "Go away" ring, ya know. Women looking like that are often known to do that.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Just pressing the back button before I get into trouble.  +:darkbeer: + Me=


----------



## mattys281 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just remember guys:
No matter how good she looks holding that bow, some other man is already sick of her crap!

Here's to playing the field :darkbeer:


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

to me, it looks like this is the photo shop seam. Just looks like the limbs don't exactly match up here.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

I know that some of you young guys and many older ones would gladly invite Pink to go hunting but not me. I am over 40, eyes getting worse and I would be afraid of going blind from staring.. All I got to say is she is a beautiful lady. Heres to ya' Pink and Hook'em I would play the lottery as lucky as you are to have her.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

cynic said:


> I know that some of you young guys and many older ones would gladly invite Pink to go hunting but not me. I am over 40, eyes getting worse and I would be afraid of going blind from staring.. All I got to say is she is a beautiful lady. Heres to ya' Pink and Hook'em I would play the lottery as lucky as you are to have her.


LOL...thanks cynic! :wink:

Evotek: Great post...I love that the girl has her nails painted too! What a doll!

Greg: This is for you...:hug:


----------



## C.C.R. (Mar 7, 2007)

Stump pounder said:


> Ok lets see all the martin girl pics Heres One


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

kieran said:


> that has been photoshopped, to be symmetrical. you can see the outside surface of each limb, which is spatially impossible if they're in a parallel plane.


But atleast she is wearing the right shoes:wink:


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Arkie Archer said:


> to me, it looks like this is the photo shop seam. Just looks like the limbs don't exactly match up here.


Actually, I think it was the extreme idler wheel lean and limb twisting that kept AR from releasing this bow to the general public. Notice the top of both limbs? Talk about some torquing on the limbs!


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

wow!~ Never noticed the seam before! That sure explains the two peeps and two idler wheels! And now that you mention that top faces of BOTH limbs are visible... 

Photoshop works well for promo pictures!


----------



## Nitehound2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Speaking of lucky men, what about JoelC? He seems to have access to ALL these pictures well before any of us. :tongue: :greenwithenvy:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

fasst said:


> Thats Janna, and she happens to be attending college here.....hmmmm....I suppose I should invite her to the local ranges??? :tongue:


Please don't. It's hard enough to concentrate as it is. Talk about target panic..


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

G33k said:


> But atleast she is wearing the right shoes:wink:


i should put you in touch with my wife. her stock excuse for lateness is an inability to find The Right Shoes.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

kieran said:


> i should put you in touch with my wife. her stock excuse for lateness is an inability to find The Right Shoes.



Hey...accessorizing is an art that takes careful consideration and a little time!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

pink camo said:


> Hey...accessorizing is an art that takes careful consideration and a little time!! :lol: :wink:


The shoe comment is a throw back to a conversation also 2 years ago (I doubt most people remember). I will have to check over YOUR shoe choices and see if they pass the "Non-Electra" test   Do you get to pick out your own shoes for the pictures? (Gotta ask before I put my sensibly-clad foot in my mouth again)


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW hook em you are the man:77: :77: :77: :77: Pink you are awesome.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

megoody said:


> WOW hook em you are the man:77: :77: :77: :77: Pink you are awesome.


:lol: Thanks Megoody!!


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*Pink Camo..*

You is hooooot...please don't tell superman on me..Like my woman little bit bigger though according to size of them broadheads dat put you at about 18" tall...P.S. any pics preciated ...:tongue:


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

pink camo said:


> Hey...accessorizing is an art that takes careful consideration and a little time!! :lol: :wink:


i came up with a fantastic motivator for this sort of thing; the person who takes longest to be ready for an evening out, gets to be the dedicated driver. :teeth:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

kieran said:


> i came up with a fantastic motivator for this sort of thing; the person who takes longest to be ready for an evening out, gets to be the dedicated driver. :teeth:


Dang...that's harsh! :chortle: Hook doesn't drink...so that wouldn't work for us! :wink:.......and, thanks doefingers. I am a few inches taller than 18"


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

C.C.R. said:


> Stump pounder said:
> 
> 
> > Ok lets see all the martin girl pics Heres One
> ...


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess she is pleading the 5th


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

huntnhammer said:


> WOW. I think her form looks perfect.


I think she grabs it nice,no too tight not too loose


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

pink camo said:


> LOL...thanks cynic! :wink:
> 
> Evotek: Great post...I love that the girl has her nails painted too! What a doll!
> 
> Greg: This is for you...:hug:


Beleive me she just doesn't do anything without getting at least a little dressed up. I bet her toe nails are polished too. I will admit that she is my little angel, who all lady. But in the same since she don't mind getting dirty. We spent this weekend in a canoe chasing white Bass, the only time she wasn't having fun, was when she wasn't getting to paddle.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

evotek said:


> Beleive me she just doesn't do anything without getting at least a little dressed up. I bet her toe nails are polished too. I will admit that she is my little angel, who all lady. But in the same since she don't mind getting dirty. We spent this weekend in a canoe chasing white Bass, the only time she wasn't having fun, was when she wasn't getting to paddle.


What a cutie!! I didn't realize she was yours....look out! :wink:


----------



## keathleySBK (Apr 29, 2006)

*Ttt*


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

well there is no bow in this pic, but a couple racks


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Buckwacker181 said:


> well there is no bow in this pic, but a couple racks


oh my. thats hard to beat.


----------



## paulhsu666 (Jan 10, 2007)

That 2 idler wheel bow is hilarious.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll teach her some proper form!:wink::zip:


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Buckwacker181 said:


> well there is no bow in this pic, but a couple racks


But by the looks of it , one of those racks are fake ?

Woody


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody69 said:


> But by the looks of it , one of those racks are fake ?
> 
> Woody


if u can touch it, its real.:wink:


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

HotShot88 said:


> if u can touch it, its real.:wink:


amen brother, amen


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

*Pink Camo is totally hot!*

I'm not a Martin shooter, but I think KC (Pink Camo) could convince me to shoot Martin Bows or rob a bank. 

This lady is totally stunning! Some guys get all the luck and the babes, looks like you got the best of both worlds Hook Em. :77: :77: :77:


----------



## mervwho (Sep 25, 2006)

*Pics*

Things must be soo tough over there that you can only come up with four women..... in a post like this.


----------



## Buckwacker181 (Oct 16, 2006)

where did my picture go?


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

jakes10mm said:


> Actually, I think it was the extreme idler wheel lean and limb twisting that kept AR from releasing this bow to the general public. Notice the top of both limbs? Talk about some torquing on the limbs!


wow, now you got me wondering if her breasts are real??


----------



## mjo21 (Feb 19, 2007)

Arkie Archer said:


> to me, it looks like this is the photo shop seam. Just looks like the limbs don't exactly match up here.


I think Arkie is right...look at the peep sights, 

MJO


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

dnharcher said:


> I'm not a Martin shooter, but I think KC (Pink Camo) could convince me to shoot Martin Bows or rob a bank.
> 
> This lady is totally stunning! Some guys get all the luck and the babes, looks like you got the best of both worlds Hook Em. :77: :77: :77:


Wow....thank you! I'm the lucky one though! :wink:


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

no...its the new generation of round wheel bows.. lol jk




mjo21 said:


> I think Arkie is right...look at the peep sights,
> 
> MJO


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> here is one for you KC


There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette. They beat Blondes, hands down. Other than that, she's an archery addict......

Wow...........


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette. They beat Blondes, hands down. Other than that, she's an archery addict......
> 
> Wow...........


If you have a pic of something close to KC please post it.. I really find this hard to believe. The only thing that I could think of is another picture of her.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette. They beat Blondes, hands down. Other than that, she's an archery addict......
> 
> Wow...........





cynic said:


> If you have a pic of something close to KC please post it.. I really find this hard to believe. The only thing that I could think of is another picture of her.


Thanks guys! :wink: Have y'all seen the commercials where the blondes and brunettes are fighting? :lol: It's hilarious!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

cynic said:


> If you have a pic of something close to KC please post it.. I really find this hard to believe. The only thing that I could think of is another picture of her.



I was talking about KC......................


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> I was talking about KC......................


but I still want to see one of the few things!!

There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

> There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette.


Red-heads!


----------



## kieran (Dec 26, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> There are few things in life as beautiful as a brunette.


pictures of a brunette on a fridge full of cold beer.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

1cbr_guy said:


> Red-heads!


Man law says you must post a picture to make such an accusation


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

kieran said:


> pictures of a brunette on a fridge full of cold beer.


:chortle: :lol:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

kieran said:


> pictures of a brunette on a fridge full of cold beer.


Just be careful how many beers you have before you put the pic on the 'fridge. It may surprise you by how it looks in the morning..


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

all I gotta say is do you think Martin is compensating for something? They have tons of "hot" women used to promote their bows. Hmmmm???:wink:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

BowmanJay said:


> all I gotta say is do you think Martin is compensating for something? They have tons of "hot" women used to promote their bows. Hmmmm???:wink:


:lol: I can honestly say, no...they aren't compensating...their bows are FANTASTIC!! And...they don't even pay me to say that! :wink:


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*Actually*

The pic ofthe bow with jessie Biel WAS photoshoped as the bows kept getting stolen.
They had custom bows ordered up so she could draw them (as they were sending 70lb bows for a 110 pound woman to try and draw) repeatedly in the making of the movie.
Think of working for 14 to 18 hours and then trying to draw a very high poundage bow.
A friend of mine has my autographed pic of Jess from the movie and he told me that the reason for the photoshop was that the last bow left after the movie rapped was one that broke when driven over by a camera truck,,,so they have her hold the good part and tada electronic magic makes a very funky pic, and I do believe they had some custom stuff done to make it easier to draw for multiple takes (like super high let off or some such ).
Anyway from the conversation I had with old tech school buddy who got me the signed pic said that he took Jess and several others out and gave them REAL archery lessons as the one instructor was very demanding and very unforgiving in his lessons.
Anyway my friend works on movie prop cars now and met Miss Biel when her driver left car ignition on and ran battery down as she was trying to go to town or something from one of the sets, so he drove them around for the day and then fixed the car for her(andthis is how he got me a pic,knowing I love Jessica Biel, and supposedly there are about another 200 pics he took of her and others in that movie.He comes back from Iraq at end of April and Ill ask him then. 
when I see those pics Ill see if I can get a clear one of her holding the real bow, he says he got a lot of them and has become a big JB fan too.
Oh and Pink and all of the ladies pictured here are SUPER HOTNESS and I could care less what they wear or shoot as long as there are pics of them .
Hey dont hate me I just love looking at beautiful women, and if they have on very little or carry a bow or any variation thereof I am happy.
Big trouble I have is the last 3 dates I had the ladies and me hit it off till I told them I was a mechanic and like dragracing and archery. 
I really need to find a lady who will appreciate my hobbies and not tell me to leave cause I aint giving up archery and I cant give up on cars.
Ladies (tips his Mathews hat) good day and nice pics.
and yes I like Mathews, but then I like most any bow, mine just fits me.
Lee


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep lookin' Monza...don't settle for second best! She's out there! 
Thanks for the explanation on the Jess B. pic. I can't imagine trying to draw back a 70 lb. bow....and I'm an archer!!! :wink:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

MonzaRacer said:


> Big trouble I have is the last 3 dates I had the ladies and me hit it off till I told them I was a mechanic and like dragracing and archery.
> I really need to find a lady who will appreciate my hobbies and not tell me to leave cause I aint giving up archery and I cant give up on cars.


Wish you the best of luck in both archery and drag racing. I go to the drag races and there seems to be alot of ladies that enjoy it. And she doesn't necessarily need to love archery and drag racing, she just need to love that you love it. Ya know? 

Keep up the Good Fight!!


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Holy smokes:mg: !!!!!    :grin:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*I think...*

I'm in love again!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bigbuck270 (Oct 12, 2006)

wow


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Gooo Martin!


----------

